# Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's e



## protectionist

The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.

Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_

_"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_


_"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.

Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.

It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!

Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged


*Edited: Please do not use red font for posts. That is saved for moderation. Thanks. *protectionist


----------



## JGalt

protectionist said:


> The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.
> 
> Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_
> 
> _"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
> ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_
> 
> 
> _"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.
> 
> Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.
> 
> It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!
> 
> Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged



He socked him a good one, then the little shithead got taken to the ground.


----------



## aaronleland

He fucked kid up.


----------



## B. Kidd

Break egg on head....get punched out.
Sounds normal to me.


----------



## JGalt

B. Kidd said:


> Break egg on head....get punched out.
> Sounds normal to me.



I always wanted to break one on Obama's head.

But I didn't want to get shot by the Secret Service.


----------



## fncceo

JGalt said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break egg on head....get punched out.
> Sounds normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to break one on Obama's head.
> 
> But I didn't want to get shot by the Secret Service.
Click to expand...


Why would you waste a perfectly good egg?

On the other hand, Australians eat brown eggs.  So, break away.  Yuck!


----------



## JWBooth

The little shit sho’ nuff was surprised to find that his actions held unexpected consequences.


----------



## skye

Good on Senator Fraser Anning! 

Good on him!!!!!


----------



## impuretrash




----------



## skye

^^^

do the evil deed and  pay the sweet price!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

fncceo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break egg on head....get punched out.
> Sounds normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to break one on Obama's head.
> 
> But I didn't want to get shot by the Secret Service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you waste a perfectly good egg?
> 
> On the other hand, Australians eat brown eggs.  So, break away.  Yuck!
Click to expand...


Racist?  You know the difference in a white and and a brown egg?  The color!


----------



## fncceo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break egg on head....get punched out.
> Sounds normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to break one on Obama's head.
> 
> But I didn't want to get shot by the Secret Service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you waste a perfectly good egg?
> 
> On the other hand, Australians eat brown eggs.  So, break away.  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist?  You know the difference in a white and and a brown egg?  The color!
Click to expand...


I realize that... but I still prefer the white ones (which probably makes me a racist, at least where chickens are concerned).


----------



## JGalt

fncceo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break egg on head....get punched out.
> Sounds normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to break one on Obama's head.
> 
> But I didn't want to get shot by the Secret Service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you waste a perfectly good egg?
> 
> On the other hand, Australians eat brown eggs.  So, break away.  Yuck!
Click to expand...


Well truthfully, I didn't try breaking one over Obama's head because I couldn't find a dinosaur egg. Those are pretty scarce.


----------



## skews13

JGalt said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.
> 
> Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_
> 
> _"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
> ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_
> 
> 
> _"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.
> 
> Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.
> 
> It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!
> 
> Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He socked him a good one, then the little shithead got taken to the ground.
Click to expand...


Yep, and now he has to make into old age, one day with no protections after retirement, and that kid and his friends will be in their prime.

Forever is a long time Senator. Good luck to you.


----------



## Preacher

I love that even politicians are starting to speak up!


----------



## JGalt

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.
> 
> Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_
> 
> _"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
> ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_
> 
> 
> _"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.
> 
> Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.
> 
> It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!
> 
> Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He socked him a good one, then the little shithead got taken to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and now he has to make into old age, one day with no protections after retirement, and that kid and his friends will be in their prime.
> 
> Forever is a long time Senator. Good luck to you.
Click to expand...


So is that *condoning* or *encouraging* the dumb kid to commit another act of violence?

I always get those two words mixed up.


----------



## 22lcidw

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.
> 
> Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_
> 
> _"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
> ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_
> 
> 
> _"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.
> 
> Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.
> 
> It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!
> 
> Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He socked him a good one, then the little shithead got taken to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and now he has to make into old age, one day with no protections after retirement, and that kid and his friends will be in their prime.
> 
> Forever is a long time Senator. Good luck to you.
Click to expand...

Actually a response like that often could wise people up. Are you young? We had a disciplinarian in our high school. He got involved a few times with students. One time when he was  attacked he threw the student through a window. on a door. Probably not on purpose. But his own safety was jeopardized.


----------



## skye

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.
> 
> Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_
> 
> _"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
> ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_
> 
> 
> _"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.
> 
> Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.
> 
> It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!
> 
> Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He socked him a good one, then the little shithead got taken to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and now he has to make into old age, one day with no protections after retirement, and that kid and his friends will be in their prime.
> 
> Forever is a long time Senator. Good luck to you.
Click to expand...




Nobody told you that to crack an egg on a person's head is wrong?

WRONG! 

Normal people DON'T DO THAT!


----------



## DOTR

The kid was sent in the typical leftist fashion of the agitator-who-must-not-be-questioned. Probably assured “theres nothing he can do but take it”. 

   As I keep pointing out...the old rules don’t apply any more.


----------



## protectionist

JWBooth said:


> The little shit sho’ nuff was surprised to find that his actions held unexpected consequences.


Too bad we don't get to see what went on afterward in the jailhouse.


----------



## protectionist

protectionist said:


> *Edited: Please do not use red font for posts. That is saved for moderation. Thanks. *protectionist


I've been using red for conservative quotes for years (and blue for liberal quotes).  Can't imagine not doing it that way. Did moderators never hear of red and blue states ?

The senator's quotes can't be in blue.  Blue is for liberals. Your change changes the content and meaning of the OP.  You can't do that.

Please take away the blue color, and restore the red, or some other color, ..............but NOT BLUE.  Or this will cause confusion.

PS - are you going to change all the red quotes I've posted of conservatives for 5 years ?  There are tens of thousands of them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skews13 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.
> 
> Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_
> 
> _"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
> ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_
> 
> 
> _"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.
> 
> Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.
> 
> It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!
> 
> Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He socked him a good one, then the little shithead got taken to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and now he has to make into old age, one day with no protections after retirement, and that kid and his friends will be in their prime.
> 
> Forever is a long time Senator. Good luck to you.
Click to expand...


You need to seek professional help.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Click here to support Money for EggBoi organised by Egg Boi

Hes raised $30k already which will go to the victims of the Right Wing terror attack in Christchurch. A good days work if you ask me.


----------



## skews13

In related news the punchy Senator was treated to a classic Australian dressing down when spotted at the departing gate of an airport later in the day.

(If you disapprove of the use of triggering Anglo-Saxon descriptors do not play.)


Hipstorian  on Twitter

Victim Blaming Australian Senator Who Ended Up with Egg on His Face to be Censured.


----------



## Oddball

Must be an awfully slow news day at Daily Kooks...


----------



## MindWars

skews13 said:


> In related news the punchy Senator was treated to a classic Australian dressing down when spotted at the departing gate of an airport later in the day.
> 
> (If you disapprove of the use of triggering Anglo-Saxon descriptors do not play.)
> 
> 
> Hipstorian  on Twitter
> 
> Victim Blaming Australian Senator Who Ended Up with Egg on His Face to be Censured.



the EGG was NOT IN HIS FACE OMFG gawd dam fknn liars.


----------



## Rustic

skews13 said:


> In related news the punchy Senator was treated to a classic Australian dressing down when spotted at the departing gate of an airport later in the day.
> 
> (If you disapprove of the use of triggering Anglo-Saxon descriptors do not play.)
> 
> 
> Hipstorian  on Twitter
> 
> Victim Blaming Australian Senator Who Ended Up with Egg on His Face to be Censured.


Lol
Progressives always act like pussy whipped bitches...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Daily Kos tries to be relevant by advancing the leftist narrative.
If you believe notorious leftist sites like the Kos on face value then you undoubtedly also believe
that the Covington kids were harassing and menacing a poor peaceful Native American Viet Nam vet.


----------



## mdk

That poor egg.


----------



## protectionist

Tommy Tainant said:


> Click here to support Money for EggBoi organised by Egg Boi
> 
> Hes raised $30k already which will go to the victims of the Right Wing terror attack in Christchurch. A good days work if you ask me.


It is never a good days work to support a violent criminal. You should be ashamed of yourself for advocating such a thing. I hope he's getting his ass handed to him, in that jail, and he probably is.


----------



## Jackson

Far-right Australian senator egged after New Zealand shooting comments



> CANBERRA, Australia (AP) — Australia's prime minister on Sunday suggested an anti-Muslim senator should be charged after he slapped a teen who cracked a raw egg over the legislator's head.
> 
> Sen. Fraser Anning has been widely condemned for blaming Muslim immigration for racist attacks on two New Zealand mosques that claimed at least 50 lives.
> 
> Will Connolly, the 17-year-old boy who egged Anning, has become an online hero for the incident, which was captured on video.
> 
> Prime Minister Scott Morrison on Sunday took Connolly's side, telling reporters: "The full force of the law should be applied to Sen. Anning."
> 
> Police allege Connolly, who calls himself "Egg Boy" online, assaulted the senator with the egg.
> 
> Anning "retaliated and struck the teen twice" before Connolly was dragged to the ground by Anning supporters, a police statement said.
> 
> "The incident is being actively investigated by Victoria Police in its entirety," the statement said, including Anning's actions.
> 
> Anning came under blistering criticism over tweets on Friday, including one that said, "Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?"
> 
> "The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place," he said in a later statement.
> 
> Anning has now been assigned a federal police security detail, a precaution usually reserved for the prime minister.
> 
> New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern for the first time on Sunday joined the public condemnation of Anning.
> 
> Asked by a journalist what she thought of Anning's comments, she replied simply: "They're a disgrace."
> 
> A GoFundMe page set up to raise 2,000 Australia dollars ($1,400) to pay for Connolly's "legal fees" and "more eggs" had exceeded AU$25,000 on Sunday.
> 
> The site says most of the money will go to Christchurch victims.
> 
> "Love the spunk of egg boy who puts his egg where we'd like it to be!" donor Val Lehmann-Monck posted.
> 
> "This kid is awesome. The senator will not get re-elected due to the publicity and those comments and his reaction," donor Nikhil Reddy wrote.
> 
> After the egging, Anning supporters pinned Connolly to the ground until journalists appealed for him to be allowed back on his feet, The Sun-Herald newspaper reported.
> 
> Far-right activist Neil Erikson, who was involved in tackling Connolly, shouted for reporters to be removed from the area.
> 
> "Get the journalists out of here ... If you don't like, get out," Erikson was quoted as saying.
> 
> Police say they arrested Connolly, took his details and then released him without charge.
> 
> Connolly urged his online followers not to follow his example.
> 
> "Don't egg politicians. You get tackled by 30 bogans at the same time," he said in a video, using Australian slang for a poor, ignorant white person.
> 
> "I learnt the hard way," he added.



The stupid kid is a hero!


----------



## Norman

Far right? Sounds he talked common sense. Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.

I am sure that the Muslims are already planning the next terror attack for revenge. And given that they are inside the country... was nice knowing you New Zealand.


----------



## Jackson

And they let the kid go after not charging him with assault!  Blows my mind.  If he was my sone, I'd march him down to Police Headquarteers and demand he be charged!


----------



## OldLady

Jackson said:


> And they let the kid go after not charging him with assault!  Blows my mind.  If he was my sone, I'd march him down to Police Headquarteers and demand he be charged!


If he was my son, I'd give him a lecture and then buy him a dozen eggs.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I'd have knocked him out on the spot.


----------



## Jackson

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they let the kid go after not charging him with assault!  Blows my mind.  If he was my sone, I'd march him down to Police Headquarteers and demand he be charged!
> 
> 
> 
> If he was my son, I'd give him a lecture and then buy him a dozen eggs.
Click to expand...

Well, we are just different.  I think it was a childish act and if not stopped could lead to bigger assaults later on.  We have to respect different thoughts about anything.  He took the Senator's freedom of speech away regardless of how deplorable someone may think it was.

The kid needs a copuple days in jail.


----------



## Jackson

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I'd have knocked him out on the spot.


That's the deal.  The Senator reacted and just who wouldn't?  He never saw it was a bratty kid.


----------



## Edgetho

Jackson said:


> The stupid kid is a hero!



Only a dimocrap scumbag would see a coward and call him a hero.

Wonder why?

Anybody??


----------



## Edgetho

Jackson said:


> Well, we are just different.  I think it was a childish act and if not stopped could lead to bigger assaults later on.  We have to respect different thoughts about anything.  He took the Senator's freedom of speech away regardless of how deplorable someone may think it was.
> 
> The kid needs a copuple days in jail.



Their violence is free speech, our free speech is violence.

dimocraps are scum


----------



## OldLady

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they let the kid go after not charging him with assault!  Blows my mind.  If he was my sone, I'd march him down to Police Headquarteers and demand he be charged!
> 
> 
> 
> If he was my son, I'd give him a lecture and then buy him a dozen eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we are just different.  I think it was a childish act and if not stopped could lead to bigger assaults later on.  We have to respect different thoughts about anything.  He took the Senator's freedom of speech away regardless of how deplorable someone may think it was.
> 
> The kid needs a copuple days in jail.
Click to expand...

I was being facetious.  But I certainly don't see it rising to the level of jail or even charges.  Shakespeare's audiences threw rotten vegetables at the actors if they were getting bored.  The actors got the message and threw in more dirty jokes.  If I were giving a speech and got hit with an egg, I'd ask for a hankie and keep going.  Except it sounds like his audience was all busy pounding this egg throwing kid, so maybe he'd have to wait a couple minutes.  I wouldn't have let it stop me, though, and if the senator has increased security, it is for his words, not because the cops are worried about the lethality of an egg.


----------



## Jackson

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they let the kid go after not charging him with assault!  Blows my mind.  If he was my sone, I'd march him down to Police Headquarteers and demand he be charged!
> 
> 
> 
> If he was my son, I'd give him a lecture and then buy him a dozen eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we are just different.  I think it was a childish act and if not stopped could lead to bigger assaults later on.  We have to respect different thoughts about anything.  He took the Senator's freedom of speech away regardless of how deplorable someone may think it was.
> 
> The kid needs a copuple days in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being facetious.  But I certainly don't see it rising to the level of jail or even charges.  Shakespeare's audiences threw rotten vegetables at the actors if they were getting bored.  The actors got the message and threw in more dirty jokes.  If I were giving a speech and got hit with an egg, I'd ask for a hankie and keep going.  Except it sounds like his audience was all busy pounding this egg throwing kid, so maybe he'd have to wait a couple minutes.  I wouldn't have let it stop me, though, and if the senator has increased security, it is for his words, not because the cops are worried about the lethality of an egg.
Click to expand...

That kid got away with a very stupid assault and now is being heralded as a hero.  Others are going to get ideas and imitate him.  A night in jail would do him good.  And others who want to emulate.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It isn't the egg.   Bratty boy felt he had a right to silence someone he doesn't agree with.  In a more civilized country, like Singapore,  he would be caned until he got the message.


----------



## pismoe

it was Assault .   The punk took away the Politicians Freedom of Speech with his Assault that then changed subjects .  The kid deserves punishment and jail sounds good to me .


----------



## Tommy Tainant

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click here to support Money for EggBoi organised by Egg Boi
> 
> Hes raised $30k already which will go to the victims of the Right Wing terror attack in Christchurch. A good days work if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> It is never a good days work to support a violent criminal. You should be ashamed of yourself for advocating such a thing. I hope he's getting his ass handed to him, in that jail, and he probably is.
Click to expand...

I dont think he is in jail. That would be harsh for egging nazi shite. $35k now.


----------



## Theowl32

Reasons why I laugh when liberals are slaughtered by muslims. 

This is an example


----------



## Ambivalent1

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they let the kid go after not charging him with assault!  Blows my mind.  If he was my sone, I'd march him down to Police Headquarteers and demand he be charged!
> 
> 
> 
> If he was my son, I'd give him a lecture and then buy him a dozen eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we are just different.  I think it was a childish act and if not stopped could lead to bigger assaults later on.  We have to respect different thoughts about anything.  He took the Senator's freedom of speech away regardless of how deplorable someone may think it was.
> 
> The kid needs a copuple days in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being facetious.  But I certainly don't see it rising to the level of jail or even charges.  Shakespeare's audiences threw rotten vegetables at the actors if they were getting bored.  The actors got the message and threw in more dirty jokes.  If I were giving a speech and got hit with an egg, I'd ask for a hankie and keep going.  Except it sounds like his audience was all busy pounding this egg throwing kid, so maybe he'd have to wait a couple minutes.  I wouldn't have let it stop me, though, and if the senator has increased security, it is for his words, not because the cops are worried about the lethality of an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That kid got away with a very stupid assault and now is being heralded as a hero.  Others are going to get ideas and imitate him.  A night in jail would do him good.  And others who want to emulate.
Click to expand...


All the Catholic kid did was smile and these same Lefty's wanted to slap him around


----------



## Jackson

Ambivalent1 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they let the kid go after not charging him with assault!  Blows my mind.  If he was my sone, I'd march him down to Police Headquarteers and demand he be charged!
> 
> 
> 
> If he was my son, I'd give him a lecture and then buy him a dozen eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we are just different.  I think it was a childish act and if not stopped could lead to bigger assaults later on.  We have to respect different thoughts about anything.  He took the Senator's freedom of speech away regardless of how deplorable someone may think it was.
> 
> The kid needs a copuple days in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was being facetious.  But I certainly don't see it rising to the level of jail or even charges.  Shakespeare's audiences threw rotten vegetables at the actors if they were getting bored.  The actors got the message and threw in more dirty jokes.  If I were giving a speech and got hit with an egg, I'd ask for a hankie and keep going.  Except it sounds like his audience was all busy pounding this egg throwing kid, so maybe he'd have to wait a couple minutes.  I wouldn't have let it stop me, though, and if the senator has increased security, it is for his words, not because the cops are worried about the lethality of an egg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That kid got away with a very stupid assault and now is being heralded as a hero.  Others are going to get ideas and imitate him.  A night in jail would do him good.  And others who want to emulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Catholic kid did was smile and these same Lefty's wanted to slap him around
Click to expand...

But no one did.  Big difference.


----------



## OldLady

Tipsycatlover said:


> It isn't the egg.   Bratty boy felt he had a right to silence someone he doesn't agree with.  In a more civilized country, like Singapore,  he would be caned until he got the message.


_ "Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?"
"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed *Muslim fanatics *to migrate to New Zealand in the first place," 
_
Those are the senator's words.  In a more civilized country, maybe he wouldn't have been elected to office ... that's my thought.


----------



## Montrovant

I don't know NZ's laws on the subject, but of the 2 main people involved, the kid is the only one for whom assault charges seem like they could be appropriate.  The senator, vile person though he might be, didn't attack anyone, he defended himself.  Two punches after having an egg cracked open on one's head does not seem excessive.  If no one ends up charged I wouldn't be upset, as overall this seems like a very minor incident.  Maybe give the kid a bit of community service to push home the point that even a minor assault such as this is unacceptable.

The purpose of the egging seems to have been fulfilled, as the senator's comments are getting a whole lot of publicity.


----------



## jillian

Norman said:


> Far right? Sounds he talked common sense. Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.
> 
> I am sure that the Muslims are already planning the next terror attack for revenge. And given that they are inside the country... was nice knowing you New Zealand.


That’s because you’re such a winger that you don’t know what far right is, bigot boi


----------



## EvilCat Breath

OldLady said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't the egg.   Bratty boy felt he had a right to silence someone he doesn't agree with.  In a more civilized country, like Singapore,  he would be caned until he got the message.
> 
> 
> 
> _ "Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?"
> "The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed *Muslim fanatics *to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"
> _
> Those are the senator's words.  In a more civilized country, maybe he wouldn't have been elected to office ... that's my thought.
Click to expand...

He told the truth.  That's a revolutionary act.


----------



## Norman

jillian said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far right? Sounds he talked common sense. Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.
> 
> I am sure that the Muslims are already planning the next terror attack for revenge. And given that they are inside the country... was nice knowing you New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because you’re such a winger that you don’t know what far right is, bigot boi
Click to expand...


So Jillian, would there have been a shooting with no Muslims in the country?

Far right my ass. Truthful guy...


----------



## Jackson

jillian said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far right? Sounds he talked common sense. Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.
> 
> I am sure that the Muslims are already planning the next terror attack for revenge. And given that they are inside the country... was nice knowing you New Zealand.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because you’re such a winger that you don’t know what far right is, bigot boi
Click to expand...

It's hard for you to add to a conversation without dumping on someone, isn't it?


----------



## jknowgood

JGalt said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break egg on head....get punched out.
> Sounds normal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to break one on Obama's head.
> 
> But I didn't want to get shot by the Secret Service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you waste a perfectly good egg?
> 
> On the other hand, Australians eat brown eggs.  So, break away.  Yuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well truthfully, I didn't try breaking one over Obama's head because I couldn't find a dinosaur egg. Those are pretty scarce.
Click to expand...

Breaking an egg over Obama's head, would probably knock that transgender out.


----------



## fncceo

Norman said:


> Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.



And without Jews ... there wouldn't have been a Holocaust. Darn those Jews.


----------



## Norman

fncceo said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without Jews ... there wouldn't have been a Holocaust. Darn those Jews.
Click to expand...


Those Jews had been living there for longer...

Had they not imported the Muslims, there would have been no shooting... and no trucks of peace in Sweden.


----------



## Montrovant

Norman said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without Jews ... there wouldn't have been a Holocaust. Darn those Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those Jews had been living there for longer...
> 
> Had they not imported the Muslims, there would have been no shooting... and no trucks of peace in Sweden.
Click to expand...


You certainly are adept at victim blaming.


----------



## ThirdTerm

The teen was filming the egg incident with his own cell phone to share this footage with the world, which is similar to what the Aussie shooter did. Probably this is the funniest thing happened in Australia since  the "Crocodile Hunter" Steve Irwin.


----------



## OldLady

protectionist said:


> The Australian senator who came under fire after he blamed Muslim immigration for Friday’s New Zealand mosque shootings was captured on video hitting a teenager who was seen breaking an egg on his head.
> 
> Fraser Anning, a senator from Queensland, was criticized over tweets on Friday, including one that said, _“Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?”_
> 
> _"I am utterly opposed to any form of violence within our community, and I totally condemn the ac
> ions of the gunman," _he wrote in a statement. _"However, whilst this kind of violent vigilantism can never be justified, what it highlights is the growing fear within our community, both in Australia and New Zealand, of the increasing Muslim presence."_
> 
> 
> _"The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed Muslim fanatics to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"_ the statement continued.
> 
> Good for Senator Manning. Not only did this stupid Muslim ass-kisser not walk away unscathed (as they usually do), but he got punched out and kicked.  If the Australian authorities do right, the punk will also do some jail time for his violent crime, that he might have thought was funny.
> 
> It is notable that egg shells can be quite dangerous and have been known to damage people's eyes who have been hit in the face with eggs.  Lock him up!
> 
> Australian senator criticized for blaming Muslim immigration for shootings punches teen after he's egged
> 
> 
> *Edited: Please do not use red font for posts. That is saved for moderation. Thanks. *protectionist


Holy crow.  Australians sure do go in for participatory politics.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

How many neo nazis does it take to hold down a 17 year old kid ?


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> How many neo nazis does it take to hold down a 17 year old kid ?


How many Muslims does it take to kill 3000 innocent people (answer below):



19


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> How many neo nazis does it take to hold down a 17 year old kid ?



Do you normally see swastikas when you look at pictures, or is it just an occasional thing?

Because I'm not seeing any.


----------



## protectionist

Norman said:


> Far right? Sounds he talked common sense. Without Muslims there would not have been a shooting.
> 
> I am sure that the Muslims are already planning the next terror attack for revenge. And given that they are inside the country... was nice knowing you New Zealand.


Stay out of tall buildings, and gun-free zones.


----------



## protectionist

Jackson said:


> Well, we are just different.  I think it was a childish act and if not stopped could lead to bigger assaults later on.  We have to respect different thoughts about anything.  He took the Senator's freedom of speech away regardless of how deplorable someone may think it was.
> 
> The kid needs a copuple days in jail.


HOW could he have been let go ? He physically attacked someone with a weapon, on video.  Now way this kid walks. And a Senator no less.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited: Please do not use red font for posts. That is saved for moderation. Thanks. *protectionist
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using red for conservative quotes for years (and blue for liberal quotes).  Can't imagine not doing it that way. Did moderators never hear of red and blue states ?
> 
> The senator's quotes can't be in blue.  Blue is for liberals. Your change changes the content and meaning of the OP.  You can't do that.
> 
> Please take away the blue color, and restore the red, or some other color, ..............but NOT BLUE.  Or this will cause confusion.
> 
> PS - are you going to change all the red quotes I've posted of conservatives for 5 years ?  There are tens of thousands of them.
Click to expand...

*Nah, blue is here to stay. Everyone loves blue. As far as that kid, all charges were dropped.*


----------



## protectionist

OldLady said:


> I was being facetious.  But I certainly don't see it rising to the level of jail or even charges.  Shakespeare's audiences threw rotten vegetables at the actors if they were getting bored.  The actors got the message and threw in more dirty jokes.  If I were giving a speech and got hit with an egg, I'd ask for a hankie and keep going.  Except it sounds like his audience was all busy pounding this egg throwing kid, so maybe he'd have to wait a couple minutes.  I wouldn't have let it stop me, though, and if the senator has increased security, it is for his words, not because the cops are worried about the lethality of an egg.


In New York, years ago a Vietnam War protestor was hit in the eye with an egg. He has been living for 50 years now WITHOUT THAT EYE.  Tell us again how it doesn't rise to the level of charges.  Eggshell are dangerous, you don't know ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

protectionist said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was being facetious.  But I certainly don't see it rising to the level of jail or even charges.  Shakespeare's audiences threw rotten vegetables at the actors if they were getting bored.  The actors got the message and threw in more dirty jokes.  If I were giving a speech and got hit with an egg, I'd ask for a hankie and keep going.  Except it sounds like his audience was all busy pounding this egg throwing kid, so maybe he'd have to wait a couple minutes.  I wouldn't have let it stop me, though, and if the senator has increased security, it is for his words, not because the cops are worried about the lethality of an egg.
> 
> 
> 
> In New York, years ago a Vietnam War protestor was hit in the eye with an egg. He has been living for 50 years now WITHOUT THAT EYE.  Tell us again how it doesn't rise to the level of charges.  Eggshell are dangerous, you don't know ?
Click to expand...

Not when smashed over the back of the head you snowflake wanker.


----------



## protectionist

Jackson said:


> That kid got away with a very stupid assault and now is being heralded as a hero.  Others are going to get ideas and imitate him.  A night in jail would do him good.  And others who want to emulate.


Under the laws of most states in America, that attack is a misdemeanor punishable by a YEAR in jail. That is if the egg could not be defined as a deadly weapon.if it could be, in Florida, if done to a senior citizen, it's a 1st degree FELONY (15 years in a state prison)

Note : egg shells can cut skin almost like glass. If a person gets cut severely, and they bleed out, they could die.


----------



## protectionist

Tommy Tainant said:


> I dont think he is in jail. That would be harsh for egging nazi shite. $35k now.


You ought to be in jail with him.   

And you ought to get extra punishment for supporting Islam, which you have admitted you do.


----------



## protectionist

OldLady said:


> _ "Does anyone still dispute the link between Muslim immigration and violence?"
> "The real cause of the bloodshed on New Zealand streets today is the immigration program which allowed *Muslim fanatics *to migrate to New Zealand in the first place,"
> _
> Those are the senator's words.  In a more civilized country, maybe he wouldn't have been elected to office ... that's my thought.


In a more civilized country, he would be President.  Please tell us one thing that is wrong with his words. I find them 100% true and accurate. Spot on.


----------



## protectionist

fncceo said:


> And without Jews ... there wouldn't have been a Holocaust. Darn those Jews.


Invalid analogy.  Jews don't have a Koran. And they haven't killed 270 million people over the past 1400 years, and still going around doing it.  They don't knock tall buildings down, and go around massacring people.


----------



## protectionist

Tommy Tainant said:


> How many neo nazis does it take to hold down a 17 year old kid ?


Grabbing at their 10 minutes of fame.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> *Nah, blue is here to stay. Everyone loves blue. As far as that kid, all charges were dropped.*


Maybe by the police for some very strange reason.  I sense they won't be dropped by the neighborhood guys.  Blanket party time.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah, blue is here to stay. Everyone loves blue. As far as that kid, all charges were dropped.*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe by the police for some very strange reason.  I sense they won't be dropped by the neighborhood guys.  Blanket party time.
Click to expand...

*You condone illegally beating up people, do ya?*


----------



## protectionist

Tommy Tainant said:


> Not when smashed over the back of the head you snowflake wanker.


It was smashed on the side of the face, where shell pieces could cut the eyeball. Look at the video, you limpwrist, offendophobe, jihadi-hugger.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> *You condone illegally beating up people, do ya?*


I didn't do that > Why do you ask ?  I yeah I forgot. Leftists make a habit of fabricating wrongdoing.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You condone illegally beating up people, do ya?*
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do that > Why do you ask ?  I yeah I forgot. Leftists make a habit of fabricating wrongdoing.
Click to expand...

*When you employ a term like, “blanket party time,”  you’re condoning it.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not when smashed over the back of the head you snowflake wanker.
> 
> 
> 
> It was smashed on the side of the face, where shell pieces could cut the eyeball. Look at the video, you limpwrist, offendophobe, jihadi-hugger.
Click to expand...

What damage was done nazi boy?


----------



## protectionist

Tommy Tainant said:


> What damage was done nazi boy?


Depends on one's definition of "damage", wife-beater.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> *When you employ a term like, “blanket party time,”  you’re condoning it.*


FALSE!  Employing a term, can be for any one of a number of reasons, all having nothing whatsoever to do with condoning.

In this case, I merely stated what I sense might occur in the near future _("I sense they won't be dropped by the neighborhood guys_. _Blanket party time_.")  That's just a prediction in the speculative sense - nothing to do with condoning.

Nice try though. Maybe you could go back to Russian collusion, or what somebody did when they were 16 years old in High school.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When you employ a term like, “blanket party time,”  you’re condoning it.*
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  Employing a term, can be for any one of a number of reasons, all having nothing whatsoever to do with condoning.
> 
> In this case, I merely stated what I sense might occur in the near future _("I sense they won't be dropped by the neighborhood guys_. _Blanket party time_.")  That's just a prediction in the speculative sense - nothing to do with condoning.
> 
> Nice try though. Maybe you could go back to Russian collusion, or what somebody did when they were 16 years old in High school.
Click to expand...

*I never went to Russian collusion so I can hardly go back to it. Regardless, your enthusiasm for “blanket party time” spoke for you.*


----------



## Montrovant

protectionist said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That kid got away with a very stupid assault and now is being heralded as a hero.  Others are going to get ideas and imitate him.  A night in jail would do him good.  And others who want to emulate.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the laws of most states in America, that attack is a misdemeanor punishable by a YEAR in jail. That is if the egg could not be defined as a deadly weapon.if it could be, in Florida, if done to a senior citizen, it's a 1st degree FELONY (15 years in a state prison)
> 
> Note : egg shells can cut skin almost like glass. If a person gets cut severely, and they bleed out, they could die.
Click to expand...


The egg as a deadly weapon.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> *I never went to Russian collusion so I can hardly go back to it. Regardless, your enthusiasm for “blanket party time” spoke for you.*


Your use of fraudulent words like _"enthusiasm"_ and_ "condoning"_ speak for you. If you can't get your opponent to say bad things, that you can then attack, you just make up some bad ideas, and stick them on him. Too obvious, Faun. Back to the drawing board for you.


----------



## Jackson

Faun said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah, blue is here to stay. Everyone loves blue. As far as that kid, all charges were dropped.*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe by the police for some very strange reason.  I sense they won't be dropped by the neighborhood guys.  Blanket party time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You condone illegally beating up people, do ya?*
Click to expand...

If the police look the other way, maybe I can,  too.


----------



## skye

That Senator should become Prime Minister of Australia!

We like people like him! we do!


----------



## protectionist

Jackson said:


> If the police look the other way, maybe I can,  too.


Actually it is the left who is famous for looking the other way from crime, if not distorting it into appearing as a good thing. Examples abound > Rodney King, Bill Clinton, Chicago attacks against Trump rally, San Jose attacks against Trump supporters, Ferguson riot, etc)


----------



## Jackson

protectionist said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the police look the other way, maybe I can,  too.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is the left who is famous for looking the other way from crime, if not distorting it into appearing as a good thing. Examples abound > Rodney King, Bill Clinton, Chicago attacks against Trump rally, San Jose attacks against Trump supporters, Ferguson riot, etc)
Click to expand...

I know, but if someone beats that kid up and I was a witness, I would smile inside and walk away.


----------

